# My sister found a sick mouse - advice?



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

First, I know it's not a rat, but this is the best place I know to ask about this. I know several members have mice.

I am at my parent's house and my sister brought home a sick mouse she found at a bar, hoping to take care of it. It's breathing heavily and wincing; I'm not sure if from pain or a respiratory problem. My sister thinks it might have consumed rat poison but I don't know what symptoms that would cause in a mouse. It's hard to find the symptoms of rat poison in rodents, other than death. Aside from that, it has some blood in one of its ears but no obvious wounds.

If it was a rat I would give it a small piece of dark chocolate in case it is in fact a lung problem, but I don't know if that would work on a mouse. Although we have antibiotics at my apartment right now I know better than to bring a wild rodent with a strange illness into the same airspace as my rats. 

Here is a short video of it; you can clearly see the wincing and heavy breathing, as well as a violent twitch towards the end: http://youtu.be/ogjenAyzcRE

Any tips on what I should do? I don't know if I should try to take care of it (or how to do that), try to make its last moments comfortable (or how to do that), release it outside (where I'm sure it will die), call animal services... He's cute and I feel bad... Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

He didn't make it :/


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh no. Rest in peace little one....


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I saw this last night, and was going to comment that I think he's dying, but then thought better of it. I had a mouse who did this, she was like it for awhile and eventually just withered away. I'm sorry  he was cute


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

> was going to comment that I think he's dying, but then thought better of it.


Eh? I knew he was dying, but always better to be up-front about things. Telling someone "he's not gonna make it" is nicer than letting them find out the hard way.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> Eh? I knew he was dying, but always better to be up-front about things. Telling someone "he's not gonna make it" is nicer than letting them find out the hard way.


I meant that I wasn't for sure that he was dying, I just thought he might be. I didn't want to say that and create worry over something I wasn't for sure of


----------

